# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Hidroelectrica >  Listado de las centrales hidroeléctricas de España

## aguador

Buenas tardes,

Conoceis algún sitio donde venga un listado de todas las centrales hidroeléctricas, indicando si son de bombeo, fluyente, etc.. ?

Muchas gracias!
Un saludo

----------

